# Late Christmas present



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

Well the wifey finally helped convince me to pull the trigger on this ! Beyond excited as it arrived today. Looks like an early day at work for assemby and initial burn !
Any tips greatly appreciated. I have yrs of experiene with the MES and Smoke Hollow propane but none with this potential. Usually smoke/grill at least 3 tmes a week so excited(and a little nervous) to be able to do it all fron 1 unit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2021)

Seems like everybody that has been buying those units really like them.
I really haven’t heard any bad remarks about them. They seem pretty easy to use. Let us know how you do on your first cook! If it was me I’d start with something cheap like chicken!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Yup as Al said until you get the hang of it.
I see from the wheels and so forth in the photo you will have a fair amount of help.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Seems like everybody that has been buying those units really like them.
> I really haven’t heard any bad remarks about them. They seem pretty easy to use. Let us know how you do on your first cook! If it was me I’d start with something cheap like chicken!
> Al


Same thought here Al.   Chicken or meatloaf.....
Yeah I did a lot of studing up on different pits and this seemed to fit my needs. If I get just make it thru the learning curve.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup as Al said until you get the hang of it.
> I see from the wheels and so forth in the photo you will have a fair amount of help.
> 
> Warren


Haha yes 4 granddaughters( 5,4,3,2 )  so I need to be up and running by the weekend for sure.
And that's the main reasin I went with the 1050. Need lots of room !


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats!  Let us know how it goes.  I've mostly heard good things about it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 5, 2021)

nice gift, congrats. i'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

xray
 got one not too long ago he might be able to chime in and give you some pointers. Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats! This is really a serious addition to your arsenal!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats and happy cooking! Seems everyone loves the flavor coming off these.


----------



## xray (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats on the Xmas present! I got one for my birthday and love it so far. I haven’t done any kind of modification on mine yet. I just place a piece of foil underneath the hopper lid.

There was a pretty epic thread on the 560 awhile back. Reading through it made me want one, I think it’s this thread:






						Masterbuilt Gravity Feed
					

Sorry if this has been posted already. This looks like a good idea, and inexpensive way to get into gravity feed if it works as well as advertised.  https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/smokers/products/gravity-series™-560-digital-charcoal-grill-smoker    Anyone have one already?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




No issues so far and it’s pretty easy to use, so you’ll have no problem figuring it out. I scatter chunks of wood throughout charcoal that’s mixed in the hopper. If it’s a long smoke, I’ll throw a chunk in the ash bin every once in awhile too.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 5, 2021)

Heck yeah! Looks like your gonna have some fun soon!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats. Break that thing in with some great food!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks ! Well I got the beast together and working on initial burn in now. I have to say I was suprised with the assembly process. A little long but love the fit/finish. All holes lined up and even included extra bolts and assorted parts. No shipping damge at all. Very impressed so far on this journey lol.


----------



## negolien (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice  addition bud..I got a 560 and love it they are easy to use and easy to replace broken parts if stuff happens. Love the fact I can grill in 15 mins from turn on too. keep us posted Meatloaf is always a winner.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for the laugh forktender.
Been there done that and still do.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

Well took her aout for the maiden voyage tonight. Took Al's advice and went with yardbird quarters . Used SPG on 2 and Dirty Bird/Honey Killer Bee on 2.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## 912smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

Mixed hickory chinks in with the RO brickettes. Smoked at 275 to an IT of 160 then bumped up to 350 for about 15 mins. 
The family loved them and I was more impressed with the 1050 ! Held rock steady temps just didn't get the crispy skin that I was hoping for.  But overall a successful 1ST cook in the books. 
Thanks for the encouragment and advice !


----------



## negolien (Jan 7, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Mixed hickory chinks in with the RO brickettes. Smoked at 275 to an IT of 160 then bumped up to 350 for about 15 mins.
> The family loved them and I was more impressed with the 1050 ! Held rock steady temps just didn't get the crispy skin that I was hoping for.  But overall a successful 1ST cook in the books.
> Thanks for the encouragment and advice !




Skin on these MB's take a little trial and error run a little hotter at end crisps em up good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice the only thing I see wrong is there was room in the smoker for some for me.     

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice the only thing I see wrong is there was room in the smoker for some for me.
> 
> Warren


HAHA had to be sure the 1st cook wasn't overcooked . But smoked/reverse seared  ribeyes tonight that were also acceptable. No pics but pretty tasty.
Next time Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2021)

912smoker said:


> HAHA had to be sure the 1st cook wasn't overcooked . But smoked/reverse seared  ribeyes tonight that were also acceptable. No pics but pretty tasty.
> Next time Warren



Dang and no invite.    

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

Sorry but with the drive time you may want a reservation. I have an opening for tomorrow afternoon or lunch on Sunday haha


----------

